# Recruitment agencies to help Immigrants



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I've got my PR card. Currently I'm still living & working in Ireland. At the moment I'm actively job searhing (Engineer) in Alberta (Edmonton & Calgary region) as well as Vancouver region. 

Are there any recruitment agencies that specialise in "looking after" immigrants. I've no problem paying fees for the service as I'm finding it frustrating at the moment job searching.

Any help anyone can give is appreciated :0

regards,
Pat.


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

patjmurphy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got my PR card. Currently I'm still living & working in Ireland. At the moment I'm actively job searhing (Engineer) in Alberta (Edmonton & Calgary region) as well as Vancouver region.
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,

Slightly off topic, What route did you go down to get your PR card if you dont mind me asking. 

Thanks, 
Marc


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Marc

I took the skilled worker class. It's probably one of the slower routes to take

Regards,
Pat


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe so yes. Im most likely going to put my application in next year, or wait and try and find a job there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patjmurphy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got my PR card. Currently I'm still living & working in Ireland. At the moment I'm actively job searhing (Engineer) in Alberta (Edmonton & Calgary region) as well as Vancouver region.
> 
> ...


You will find it very difficult job seeking from so far away. Canadian employers do not readily respond to unsolicited CVs. The employment agency system does not exist the same as in the UK. You can try Monster.ca or Workopolis.ca but you really, IMO, have to come to Canada and knock on doors.


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I have no problem coming over for interviews. But I need to make initial contact remotely i.e. apply for jobs, do telephone interview and then travel over for secondary face to face interview. 

Another question. How do Canadian employers respond to "cold calling?"

Rgds,
Pat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patjmurphy said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have no problem coming over for interviews. But I need to make initial contact remotely i.e. apply for jobs, do telephone interview and then travel over for secondary face to face interview.
> 
> Another question. How do Canadian employers respond to "cold calling?"
> 
> ...


A difficult one. Large engineering firms with HR depatments are much easier than smaller ones. My understanding is that some have had good success knocking on doors.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Surely you are not that stupid. Why would agents go out of there way to help migrants when the current market would allow them to easily assign locals to do jobs.

Quit your job and head to Canada or you won't be leaving Ireland.


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds good if I could afford to be without pay for a few months. Kind of hard to support a family of 4 kids with no job. Thanks for your help lol


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah well get used to it mate. Very rare for families with four kids to survive in a country like Canada or Australia. If they do it's usually of a large arrangement of benefits.


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Again thanks for your help


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Yeah well get used to it mate. Very rare for families with four kids to survive in a country like Canada or Australia. If they do it's usually of a large arrangement of benefits.


Do you mind me asking what part of Canada are you in and what profession you are in?

Pat


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

What kind of engineer are you?


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Sunnydays123 said:


> What kind of engineer are you?


I've got a degree in Manufacturing Engineering. 10 yrs experience in medical device manufacturing, high speed automation and primary packaging. Spent time working in mechanical design as well. Got some patents to go with that work also

Pat


----------



## Sunnydays123 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok there is a recruitment company in Calgary called Petro staff contact the owner Iqbal, I will email him to say I sent you, maybe he can help.


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Sunnydays123 said:


> Ok there is a recruitment company in Calgary called Petro staff contact the owner Iqbal, I will email him to say I sent you, maybe he can help.


Thanks for that. I appreciate the help


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

hi pat see your moving with four kids we,re in the same boat how old are they,are they happy to go?


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

GLOSH said:


> hi pat see your moving with four kids we,re in the same boat how old are they,are they happy to go?


Hi Glosh

Abbie and Ethan will be 12 in June (twins). Jake is 6 and Ben is 2. Abbie is delighted with Calgary due to horses and Ethan loves soccer. Once they can do those things they don't care. As for Jake (6) he really doesn't care too much lol. I think Abbie and Ethan will find it toughest but they'll adapt quick I think


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

patjmurphy said:


> hi glosh
> 
> abbie and ethan will be 12 in june (twins). Jake is 6 and ben is 2. Abbie is delighted with calgary due to horses and ethan loves soccer. Once they can do those things they don't care. As for jake (6) he really doesn't care too much lol. I think abbie and ethan will find it toughest but they'll adapt quick i think


funny we have an ethan age 12,we also have 14 year old caitlin,10 year old kyle and mia age 7.all happy to go even though we have never been hoping to go at easter.in the last 5 years we have lived in spain and california so the are used to moving around dont think it has done them any harm


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

GLOSH said:


> funny we have an ethan age 12,we also have 14 year old caitlin,10 year old kyle and mia age 7.all happy to go even though we have never been hoping to go at easter.in the last 5 years we have lived in spain and california so the are used to moving around dont think it has done them any harm


Hope all goes well  where abouts are u going?


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

patjmurphy said:


> hope all goes well  where abouts are u going?


toronto area we think . 5 points short for visa unless i get a job offer so fingers crossed


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

GLOSH said:


> toronto area we think . 5 points short for visa unless i get a job offer so fingers crossed


Good luck!!


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

Sunnydays123 said:


> Ok there is a recruitment company in Calgary called Petro staff contact the owner Iqbal, I will email him to say I sent you, maybe he can help.


I checked the website. They seem to specialise in oil. I've zero experience in that industry (if you don't count using petrol pumps to fill my car lol)


----------



## patjmurphy (Aug 21, 2008)

All,

Finally got job. Two telephone interviews and a face to face interview in Dallas. Starting on 6th June. Going to spend a week or so house hunting. Family and kids coming over in July. Very busy few months ahead 

Pat


----------



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Pat,

If you dont mind me asking what occupation did you use to apply for your visa, I'm doing the same kind of work as you but in the packaging industry, high speed sleeving and labelling machines in the food, pharmeutical and medical industries although with less experience than you approx 2 years at the minute.

Also how did you end up getting a job, did you find a recruitment consultant or jobsite etc.....just would be useful to hear how someone with roughly the same work background went about getting a job as it's hard to know where to start looking from back here!!

Thanks .

Damian.


----------

